# Best food for growing and ears



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

I heard some foods are just fillers and some are actually beneficial but I also heard gsd’s should only eat certain brands especially to get nutrition for their ears so they can go up. Any suggestions ?? I want my puppies ears up and healthy he’s already huge for his age


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Fromm's: There are a few different "puppy" choices: https://frommfamily.com/products/do...ype=&attributes=&protein=&productline=&sort=4

*Fromm's is Family Owned, Family Run, & Family Manufactured. Most pet food companies are not.
*Fromm Family Foods is a fifth-generation family-owned and operated artisan pet food company. 
*Produced with a commitment to quality and consistency at Fromm's hands-on facility in Wisconsin. High-nutrient digestibility and utilization offers complete and balanced nutrition. 
*Third-party pathogenic bacteria testing is practiced on all production batches to ensure safety.

Here are a couple of things you can do to strengthen puppy’s ears.
1. Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs ears. Do this about 30 times per day
.
2. Give them large raw bones: There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the knowing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 

3. Feed raw skinless chicken necks as part of their meal. It has naturally occurring calcium.

4. *Gently* pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.

5. *Unflavored *Gelatin powder: Moisten the kibble with water and sprinkle 1 packet on her food per feeding. A one ounce box contains 4 envelopes of Gelatin (each packet contains about 2 ½ tsp.). This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or you can purchase Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin from Amazon, which is more cost effective: 
https://www.amazon.com/Great-Lakes-...ywords=great+lakes+collagen+and+gelatin&psc=1 

In your other thread, there seems to be some question if he is purebred or not. If he is not, it is questionable whether they will or won't stand. 



Moms


----------



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Fromm's: There are a few different "puppy" choices: https://frommfamily.com/products/do...ype=&attributes=&protein=&productline=&sort=4
> 
> *Fromm's is Family Owned, Family Run, & Family Manufactured. Most pet food companies are not.
> *Fromm Family Foods is a fifth-generation family-owned and operated artisan pet food company.
> ...


 thanks! And another question how will I know when they start going up? Is it slow and day by day or do I wake up to him having them a quarter of the way up one day?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Danina14 said:


> thanks! And another question how will I know when they start going up? Is it slow and day by day or do I wake up to him having them a quarter of the way up one day?


There is no rhyme or reason as to when or how or if.....that is why they call it "The Ear Dance"! 

Our 4th GSD had 1 wonky ear that didn't stand until he was 6 months old.
But our new pup is 7 months old now and his ears have never been down since the day we got him at 8 weeks old.

Moms


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I suppose a quality food could help.... It might be better if you list 3 foods you are interested in buying. price distance delivered etc.......


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Various chew toys. Bones. 

Bully sticks are her favorite. She would spend well over an hour, days to finish, on just one. Now she can eat a whole one in like half hour lol


----------

